# قم بطلب أى مواصفة قياسية بريطانية British standards و سأقوم برفعها



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

الحمد لله وصلتنى كل المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الأصلية British Standards
و عددها حوالي 9100 مواصفة قياسية بحجم 8.5 جيجا بايت

قم بطلب أى مواصفة ذاكرًا رقمها و سأقوم برفعها إن شاء الله


----------



## abdoo_farra (17 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

اخى الكريم لو تفضلت ياريت اذا امكن تقدر ترفعها بالكامل 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hazim Gad (17 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 

 bs 8110


----------



## Do It (17 أبريل 2015)

الرجاء رفع المواصفة التي تتعلق :fresh & hard concrete tests
construction site safety 
quality control 
building construction pits ​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

abdoo_farra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> 
> اخى الكريم لو تفضلت ياريت اذا امكن تقدر ترفعها بالكامل
> 
> بارك الله فيك



والله لا يمنع سوي سرعة النت


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> bs 8110


BS 08110-1-1997 2007
BS 08110-2-1985 2005
BS 08110-3-1985 1998


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

Do It قال:


> الرجاء رفع المواصفة التي تتعلق :fresh & hard concrete tests
> construction site safety
> quality control
> building construction pits ​



ممكن استخدام هذا الرابط للحصول على رقم المواصفة 
نظرا لصعوبة البحث عندي لانها بالارقام و ليس بالاسماء


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

Do It قال:


> الرجاء رفع المواصفة التي تتعلق :fresh & hard concrete tests
> construction site safety
> quality control
> building construction pits ​



hard concrete tests
BS EN 12390-1-2009
 BS EN 12390-2-2009
 BS EN 12390-3-2009
 BS EN 12390-4-2009
 BS EN 12390-5-2009
[URL="https://www.dropbox.com/s/8o57fex69y3hng1/BS%20EN%2012390-6-2009.pdf?dl=0"] BS EN 12390-6-2009[/URL]
[URL="https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m3pahdo8r0299b/BS%20EN%2012390-7-2009.pdf?dl=0"] BS EN 12390-7-2009[/URL]
 BS EN 12390-8-2009


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أبريل 2015)

Do It قال:


> الرجاء رفع المواصفة التي تتعلق :fresh & hard concrete tests
> construction site safety
> quality control
> building construction pits ​



fresh concrete tests
BS EN 12350-1-2009
BS EN 12350-2-2009
BS EN 12350-3-2009
BS EN 12350-4-2009
BS EN 12350-5-2009
BS EN 12350-6-2009
BS EN 12350-7-2009
BS EN 12350-8-2009 لم اجدها للاسف
BS EN 12350-9-2009


----------



## مهنديان (22 أبريل 2015)

*مواصفة 1560*

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ارجو منك رفع المواصفة BS 1560 Part 1 & Part 2
تحياتي


----------



## احمدص (23 أبريل 2015)

عزيزى مهندس محمد/ هل من الممكن رفعها على التورنت 

الشكر مقدما وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (24 أبريل 2015)

مهنديان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم ارجو منك رفع المواصفة BS 1560 Part 1 & Part 2
> تحياتي



لك الثلاثة اجزاء و آسف على التأخير
(BS 01560-3.1-1989 (2000
 (BS 01560-3.2-1989 (1999
(BS 01560-3.3-1989 (2000


----------



## tre826 (24 أبريل 2015)

Bs 2654
وأكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## م مصطفى حبيب (24 أبريل 2015)

بعد أذنك مطلوب bs en 13830: 2003 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (24 أبريل 2015)

tre826 قال:


> Bs 2654
> وأكون لك من الشاكرين



تفضل
[h=2](BS 02654-1989 (1999
[/h]


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (24 أبريل 2015)

م مصطفى حبيب قال:


> بعد أذنك مطلوب bs en 13830: 2003
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير



للاسف بحثت عنها و لم أجدها و الغريب أني وجدت 13831 و 13828 و لكن طلبك بالذات لم أجده حتى على أي موقع
آسف لك.:4:


----------



## احمدص (26 أبريل 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> للاسف بحثت عنها و لم أجدها و الغريب أني وجدت 13831 و 13828 و لكن طلبك بالذات لم أجده حتى على أي موقع
> آسف لك.:4:



تفضل اخى العزيز ماطلبته- م. مصطفى حبيب
م. محمد ارجو محاولة رفع المكتبة كاملة على التورنت

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## galal980 (29 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت محتاج
b.s 1881-115
شاكر جدا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 أبريل 2015)

galal980 قال:


> لو سمحت محتاج
> b.s 1881-115
> شاكر جدا



طلبه زميل من قبل
شاهد التعليق رقم 6


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 أبريل 2015)

احمدص قال:


> تفضل اخى العزيز ماطلبته- م. مصطفى حبيب
> م. محمد ارجو محاولة رفع المكتبة كاملة على التورنت
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



انا منتظر رفع سرعة النت عندي و هرفهعا لانى مش هقدر ارفعها بالسرعة اللى عندي دي


----------



## galal980 (2 مايو 2015)

التعليق رقم 6 - يوجد فيه 8110
أما أنا محتاج 1881


----------



## abo 3mr 2010 (6 مايو 2015)

if you please upload bs 1772 all the parts - in particularly part 14
thanks in advance​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (6 مايو 2015)

galal980 قال:


> التعليق رقم 6 - يوجد فيه 8110
> أما أنا محتاج 1881



39 مواصفة تم رفعهم على رابط واحد 
[h=2]BS 1881 - 1983
[/h]


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (6 مايو 2015)

abo 3mr 2010 قال:


> if you please upload bs 1772 all the parts - in particularly part 14
> thanks in advance​



المواصفة 1772 ليس لها اجزاء 
ها تقصد 1722 لان هذه لها 16 جزء


----------



## abo 3mr 2010 (6 مايو 2015)

sorry it's 1722
it's about the fences requirements


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (7 مايو 2015)

abo 3mr 2010 قال:


> sorry it's 1722
> it's about the fences requirements



15 مواصفة من ضمنهم الجزء رقم 14
BS 01722


----------



## galal980 (10 مايو 2015)

شاكر جدا


----------



## raheem33 (13 يونيو 2015)

اخي الكريم انا بحاجة الى هذها الجزء من المواصفات 

fresh concrete tests
hard concrete tests
وخاصة هذه الاجزاء 

BS EN 12350-1-2009
BS EN 12350-2-2009
BS EN 12350-3-2009
اكون شاكرا اذا تم رفعها مرة اخرى 
حيث ان الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل حاليا 
وذا احببت ان ترسل بشكل خاص اكون ممتنا اذا ارسلتها عن طريق الايمل 

الشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (14 يونيو 2015)

تم اعادة الرفع و اضافة اجزاء جديدة من المواصفة لتصبح الاجزاء ال 12 كلها

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bt1k02ps2oe7qqg/BS EN 12350-1-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ztjwhq5eiyxyulk/BS EN 12350-2-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/27f78xsp8avfzx8/BS EN 12350-3-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4kgqggrmhlm2v5w/BS EN 12350-4-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bexk8depsi6xjzu/BS EN 12350-5-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/smreadnaqzb7rkz/BS EN 12350-6-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/26ylwwcjo6xp7r2/BS EN 12350-7-2009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2rbyobjfv9j3wyz/BS EN 12350-8-2010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mizj44hyc3m40t0/BS EN 12350-9-2010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqmo850g4oplymq/BS EN 12350-10-2010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ar7io47fovjc6z/BS EN 12350-11-2010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lkgptecqtu6kni/BS EN 12350-12-2010.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (14 يونيو 2015)

لو تقدر تقولى ارقام المواصفات اللى محتاجها و انا ارفعها


----------



## البرنس رامى (18 يونيو 2015)

برجاء تحميل المواصفات الخاصة بالسيراميك رقم 
[h=1]BS EN ISO 10545 ALL PARTS[/h]


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (18 يونيو 2015)

[h=3]BS EN ISO 10545[/h]
الاجزاء 16 كلهم


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (20 يونيو 2015)

*طلب مواصفة core test*

من فضلك ياريت تزودنا بالموصفات البريطانية الخاصة core test


----------



## Abu Laith (20 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البرنس رامى (20 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 يونيو 2015)

eng_yousryahmed قال:


> من فضلك ياريت تزودنا بالموصفات البريطانية الخاصة core test



لازم رقم المواصفة مش اسمها


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 يونيو 2015)

البرنس رامى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم





Abu Laith قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكرا لكم


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (21 يونيو 2015)

*83 bs 1881 : Part 120*

رقم مواصفة الكور تست 83 bs 1881 : Part 120 ​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 يونيو 2015)

تم رفع كل مواصفات اختبارات الخرسانة المتصلدة harden concrete
BS 1881
بما فيهم الجزء رقم 120 

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (21 يونيو 2015)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك عنا خيرا"


----------



## chei5saad (25 يونيو 2015)

زملائي الكرام لي عدة اسئلة عن الكود البريطاني BS :
1- ما الفروق الاساسية و بشكل عام بين الكود الامريكي ال ACI و ال bs 
2- ما هي الفترة التي يتم فيها تحديث الكود البريطاني ؟ هل هي 3 سنوات مثل ال ACI ؟
3- ما سبب اعتماد ال BS في عدد من دول الخليج مثل الامارات ؟
4- ما هي افضل الكتب المعتمدة لدراسة ال bs ؟ و هل هناك من نسخة متوفرة على المنتدى ؟؟
بالاضافة الى اية معلومة اضافية يتفضل علينا الزملاء الكرام 
و شكراً مسبقاً ! :7:


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (27 يونيو 2015)

اجابة مختصرة: كل بلد يحط التاتش بتاعه


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (27 يونيو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> الحمد لله وصلتنى كل المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الأصلية British Standards
> و عددها حوالي 9100 مواصفة قياسية بحجم 8.5 جيجا بايت
> 
> قم بطلب أى مواصفة ذاكرًا رقمها و سأقوم برفعها إن شاء الله




أخي اذا تكرمت محتاج ال B.S 6073 part1 1981


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (27 يونيو 2015)

تم رفع الحزئين 
نسألكم الدعاء
BS 6073


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (28 يونيو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> تم رفع الحزئين
> نسألكم الدعاء
> BS 6073



جزيت خيرا اخي بي للاسف الفايلات ما تتحمل فيها مشكله


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يونيو 2015)

رابط تانى
 BS 6073


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يونيو 2015)

لو حد لقى روابط مش شغالة يا ريت يبلغنى وانا العيد رفعها


----------



## البرنس رامى (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ياريت ترفع لنا الملفات التالية
BS EN 14195:2014
Metal framing components for gypsum board systems. Definitions, requirements and test methods


BS 8212:1995
Code of practice for dry lining and partitioning using gypsum plasterboard


BS EN 572-3:2012
glass in building. Basic soda lime silicate glass products. Polished wired glass


----------



## البرنس رامى (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم برجاء رفع ملفات الجودة التالية 


BIP 3092 iso 9000 Collection
The iso 9000 standards collection. Quality management systems



BS EN iso 9000:2005
Quality management systems. Fundamentals and vocabulary



BS EN iso 9000-1:1994
Quality management and quality assurance standards. Guidelines for selection and use


BS EN iso 9001:2008
Quality management systems. Requirements

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 يونيو 2015)

BS EN 14195-2014
 BS EN ISO 09001-2008 


 BS EN ISO 09000-2005 

​
BS EN 00572-3-2012 ​​


----------



## chei5saad (29 يونيو 2015)

chei5saad قال:


> زملائي الكرام لي عدة اسئلة عن الكود البريطاني BS :
> 1- ما الفروق الاساسية و بشكل عام بين الكود الامريكي ال ACI و ال bs
> 2- ما هي الفترة التي يتم فيها تحديث الكود البريطاني ؟ هل هي 3 سنوات مثل ال ACI ؟
> 3- ما سبب اعتماد ال BS في عدد من دول الخليج مثل الامارات ؟
> ...



هل من مجيب ؟!


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 يونيو 2015)

BS EN 14195-2014
 BS EN ISO 09001-2008 
 BS EN ISO 09003-1994 
 BS EN ISO 09004-2009 ​

BS EN ISO 09002-1994
 BS EN ISO 09000-2005 
BS EN 00572-3-2012



فيه مواصفتين تقريبا مش موجودين معايا للاسف


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (1 يوليو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> رابط تانى
> BS 6073


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (2 يوليو 2015)

eng_mohamed_salah قال:


> الحمد لله وصلتنى كل المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الأصلية british standards
> و عددها حوالي 9100 مواصفة قياسية بحجم 8.5 جيجا بايت
> 
> قم بطلب أى مواصفة ذاكرًا رقمها و سأقوم برفعها إن شاء الله



جزاكم الله خيرا أخي
محتاج كمان منك
bs 6717
bs 7263


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (3 يوليو 2015)

محمد صلاح ابوذكري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي
> محتاج كمان منك
> bs 6717
> bs 7263



[h=2]BS 06717-2001

[/h][h=2]BS 07263 - 2001

و رمضان كريم
[/h]


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (3 يوليو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> *BS 06717-2001
> 
> *
> 
> ...



الله اكرم تسلم يارب


----------



## البرنس رامى (7 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم . مهندسنا العزيز برجاء رفع المواصفات التالية
1- wall and floor tiling - code of practice 5 parts
*BS 5385-2:2015 BS 5385-1:2009 BS 5385-3:2014 
BS 5385-4:2009 BS 5385-5:2009*

2- screed bases and in situ flooring& adhesive 
[h=1]bs 8204-1:2003+A1:2009[/h]

[h=1]bs EN 14411:2012[/h][h=1]14/30314738 DC[/h]
ولكم خالص التحية علي مجهوداتكم


----------



## hajras1989 (7 يوليو 2015)

*chain link fence*

السلام عليكم صديقي 
اخوي محتاج المواصفة القياسيه الامريكيه لل chain link fence حسب الكود الامريكي والكود البريطاني واذا كان بالامكان مواصفات مترجمه 
شكرا لادراة الموقع


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (7 يوليو 2015)

البرنس رامى قال:


> السلام عليكم . مهندسنا العزيز برجاء رفع المواصفات التالية
> 1- wall and floor tiling - code of practice 5 parts
> *BS 5385-2:2015 BS 5385-1:2009 BS 5385-3:2014
> BS 5385-4:2009 BS 5385-5:2009*
> ...




BS 5385

BS 8204


 BS EN 14411-2012 (DC 14/30314738) o

​BS EN 12004-2007 + A1-2012​

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (7 يوليو 2015)

hajras1989 قال:


> السلام عليكم صديقي
> اخوي محتاج المواصفة القياسيه الامريكيه لل chain link fence حسب الكود الامريكي والكود البريطاني واذا كان بالامكان مواصفات مترجمه
> شكرا لادراة الموقع



مواصفة بريطانية
BS 1722

مجموعة من المواصفات الامريكية

ASTM Chain Link Fence​

لو محتاج مواصفة محددة ممكنت تقول رقمها

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## البرنس رامى (8 يوليو 2015)

الف شكر علي مجهوادتكم 
وجعل الله اجرعملكم في ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## awabtaha (8 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رمضان كريم
برجاء تتكرم برفع المواصفات التالية
bs en 1990
bs en 1991
bs en 1337
bs en 1992
bs en 1994
BS EN 1993
جزيت خيرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 يوليو 2015)

BS EN 1990
BS EN 1991
BS EN 1992
BS EN 1993
BS EN 1994
BS EN 1337

نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## awabtaha (9 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم
جعنا الله وإياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم
تحياتي


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (20 يوليو 2015)

*bump*


----------



## البرنس رامى (21 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
عيدكم مبارك

برجاء رفع المواصفات التالية
bs -6100
bs-6150
bs-8000
bs-8212 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 يوليو 2015)

BS 8000

BS 6100 

BS 06150-2006 + A1-2014

اما بالنسبة للمواصفة الاخيرة فانا فاكر ان حضرتك طلبتها مني قبل كدا و مش عندي للاسف بس انا بحث عن نفس الموضوع و لاقيت مواصفة تانية مبنيه عليها و فيها معلومات مهمة برضه اتمني تعجبك
AIS Site Guide for Drylining


----------



## البرنس رامى (21 يوليو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> BS 8000
> 
> BS 6100
> 
> ...




الف شكر علي دعمكم 
ملف dry lining :20:

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abo 3mr 2010 (22 يوليو 2015)

i want the BS 5896:2012
and thanks in advance​


----------



## abo 3mr 2010 (22 يوليو 2015)

​and please if it's possible technical report TR43 2007​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (23 يوليو 2015)

BS 5896 - 2012

TR43 2007 تبع اى معد يتم اصدارها ؟​


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (23 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
يرجى رفع المواصفات في ادناه مع الشكر مقدما
bs en 15011
bs en 15018
bs 3579
bs 3037
bs 5512
bs 436
bs 545
bs 721


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (25 يوليو 2015)

bs en 15011 http://www.mediafire.com/download/05aml9hd81cued2
bs en 15018 this was not approved (not existed), the approved one is bs en 14439
bs en 14439 http://www.mediafire.com/view/843f2ms9823v3ch
bs 3579 , bs 3037 (very old from 1958 and 1963 ) and have no PDF or scanned copy ,sorry
bs 436 http://www.mediafire.com/download/8azcdvm72v8iknd
bs 545 http://www.mediafire.com/download/b99lss4a81az218
bs 721 http://www.mediafire.com/download/vse6lalhs2zxzlf
​


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (25 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (25 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو رفع 
bs 594987:2010 مع الشكر


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 يوليو 2015)

bs 594987 - 2010
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fin6r1ew3hj9txj​


----------



## adel rabie (26 يوليو 2015)

i hope to get BS 476 regarding fireproofing


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (26 يوليو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 يوليو 2015)

سري زاهي رضا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا​





سري زاهي رضا قال:


> شكرا



العفو


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 يوليو 2015)

adel rabie قال:


> i hope to get BS 476 regarding fireproofing



All BS 476 parts - Fire tests on building materials and structures
http://www.mediafire.com/download/akhxkjkqlywnni0/BS_476.rar


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (27 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو رفع bs en iso 15630
مع الشكر


----------



## البرنس رامى (28 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
نشكر لكم تعاونكم وسرعة استجابتكم 
برجاء رفع المواصفات التالية

BS EN 12825:2001
raised access floors


BS 6031:2009
code of practice for earthworks


BS 8002:2015
code of practice for earth retaining structures


BS 8004:2015
code of practice for foundations




bs 8103-1:2011
Structural design of low-rise buildings. Code of practice for stability, site investigation, foundations, precast concrete floors and ground floor slabs for housing




bs EN 1998-5:2004
Eurocode 8. Design of structures for earthquake resistance. Foundations, retaining structures and geotechnical aspects


----------



## abo 3mr 2010 (28 يوليو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> BS 5896 - 2012
> 
> TR43 2007 تبع اى معد يتم اصدارها ؟​


thanks and the tr 43 is belong to concrete society institute​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يوليو 2015)

البرنس رامى قال:


> BS 8002:2015
> BS 8004:2015



لاسف لم اجد مواصفات 2015 
عندي مواصفات 1994/2001 اذا اردتها


----------



## البرنس رامى (28 يوليو 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> لاسف لم اجد مواصفات 2015
> عندي مواصفات 1994/2001 اذا اردتها


السلام عليكم 
ياريت ترفع المتاح عندك 
خالص تحياتي


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يوليو 2015)

سري زاهي رضا قال:


> bs en iso 15630



bs en iso 15630


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يوليو 2015)

البرنس رامى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نشكر لكم تعاونكم وسرعة استجابتكم
> برجاء رفع المواصفات التالية
> 
> ...





BS EN 12825:2001

BS 6031:2009

BS 8002:1994 -2001

BS 8004:1986 -1998

bs 8103-1:2011

bs EN 1998-5:2004


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يوليو 2015)

abo 3mr 2010 قال:


> thanks and the tr 43 is belong to concrete society institute​



بحثت عنها لاقيتها كتاب
لو تحب ارفعهولك


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (28 يوليو 2015)

tr 43
Post Tensioned Concrete Floors TR43


----------



## awabtaha (29 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو شاكرا رفع المواصفات البريطانية التالية
bs en 10020
bs en 10029
bs en 10025
bs en 10210
bs en 10219
bs en 10024
bs en 10034
bs en 10279
bs en 10056
bs en 14399
bs en 15048
bs en 1090


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 يوليو 2015)

awabtaha قال:


> bs en 10020
> bs en 10029
> bs en 10025
> bs en 10210
> ...



bs en 10020
bs en 10029
bs en 10025
bs en 10210
bs en 10219
bs en 10024
bs en 10034
bs en 10279
bs en 10056
bs en 14399
bs en 15048 :82:
bs en 1090


----------



## awabtaha (30 يوليو 2015)

ألف شكر 
جزيت خيرا
سلامات


----------



## skysnow (1 أغسطس 2015)

جهد مشكور ...


----------



## رامى السيد صالح (15 أغسطس 2015)

Bs 5328


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (16 أغسطس 2015)

BS 5328


----------



## awabtaha (16 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
bs 8666


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أغسطس 2015)

BS 8666 https://www.mediafire.com/?sf0cdpii58c41om


----------



## awabtaha (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
سلامات


----------



## سري زاهي رضا (19 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم
bs en 13001
bs dd cen/ts 13001
وشكرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 أغسطس 2015)

BS EN 13001 -1
BS EN 13001 -2

https://www.mediafire.com/?2loe6pqb5namygb


----------



## awabtaha (10 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء رفع المواصفة
bs en 40
مشكور على ما قدمت
سلامات


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (15 سبتمبر 2015)

bs en 40
​https://www.mediafire.com/?ybkknn9e7n37xy9


----------



## awabtaha (16 سبتمبر 2015)

الف شكر 
بارك الله فيك
سلامات


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*طلب مواصفة bs 5328 part 1:1997*

من فضلك طلب مواصفة bs 5328 part 1:1997 والخاصة بالتحليل الكيميائي للتربة


----------



## برازيلي للأبد (7 أكتوبر 2015)

أشكرك أخي على المجهود الطيب.
هل من الممكن توفير bs en 998 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## معاد59 (7 أكتوبر 2015)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب
أرجوا رفع BS 4568 الخاصة ب G.I. Conduits 
مع التقدير


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 أكتوبر 2015)

اسف يا جماعة علي التأخير
مفيش تنبيهات كانت بتيجي ان فيه ردود علي الموضوع
هرفع كله حالا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 أكتوبر 2015)

eng_yousryahmed قال:


> من فضلك طلب مواصفة bs 5328 part 1:1997 والخاصة بالتحليل الكيميائي للتربة



bs 5328 part 1:1997


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 أكتوبر 2015)

برازيلي للأبد قال:


> أشكرك أخي على المجهود الطيب.
> هل من الممكن توفير bs en 998
> و لك جزيل الشكر



bs en 998


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 أكتوبر 2015)

معاد59 قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب
> أرجوا رفع BS 4568 الخاصة ب G.I. Conduits
> مع التقدير



BS 4568


----------



## عاشق الكوفية (9 أكتوبر 2015)

bs en 196 لو سمحت احتاج المواصفة بكامل اجزائها مشكور مقدما


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (10 أكتوبر 2015)

عاشق الكوفية قال:


> bs en 196 لو سمحت احتاج المواصفة بكامل اجزائها مشكور مقدما


bs en 196


----------



## محمود نظمى (19 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

هل أجد لديك المواصفة 12057 bs ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (20 أكتوبر 2015)

محمود نظمى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> هل أجد لديك المواصفة 12057 bs ولكم جزيل الشكر



BS EN 12057 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/db4d4ef7qvr3075


----------



## محمود نظمى (21 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mhany80 (22 أكتوبر 2015)

اولا أحب أن أشكرك لاهتمامك و قيامك بحل أحد أعقد المشكلات التى تواجهه المهندسين بالمنتدى و لهذا شجعنى على أن أطلب رفع المواصفة التالية 
bs en 197-1/2011
و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (23 أكتوبر 2015)

mhany80 قال:


> اولا أحب أن أشكرك لاهتمامك و قيامك بحل أحد أعقد المشكلات التى تواجهه المهندسين بالمنتدى و لهذا شجعنى على أن أطلب رفع المواصفة التالية
> bs en 197-1/2011
> و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الاحترام



BS EN 197-1-2011
http://www.mediafire.com/download/wdqjcwp5wsnk4vn


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (25 أكتوبر 2015)

bs5930:1999 i need this


----------



## محمود نظمى (26 أكتوبر 2015)

اذا تكرمت أريد المواصفة رقم : Bs-en1090


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 أكتوبر 2015)

محمود نظمى قال:


> اذا تكرمت أريد المواصفة رقم : Bs-en1090


مطلوبة من قبل BS EN 1090
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fgdy8h60xdvi8v5


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 أكتوبر 2015)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> bs5930:1999 i need this


BS 05930-1999 + A2-2010
http://www.mediafire.com/download/apmx4o0q17chtq3


----------



## سرمد ناظم (26 أكتوبر 2015)

يرجى توفير المواصفات البريطانية التالية لطفا 
bs en 206-1:2000
bs en 12350-2:2009
bs en 12350-4:2009
bs en 12390-2:2009
bs en 12390-3:2009
bs en 12390-4:2009
bs en 12390-6:2009
وهي لها علاقة بالتحليل المنخلي والنماذج المكعبة والاسطوانية وطريقة فحصها وفقا للموصفات المذكورة اعلاة 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (27 أكتوبر 2015)

سرمد ناظم قال:


> يرجى توفير المواصفات البريطانية التالية لطفا
> bs en 206-1:2000
> bs en 12350-2:2009
> bs en 12350-4:2009
> ...



تم رفع معظمهم مسبقا
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/be5q5l2iiiyedas/AAAjFtRZviPKiBdeNtJy4iQWa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4qyc47jsilnys6u/AADhcCEfxHb92uB6A4NJaFxua?dl=0
http://www.mediafire.com/view/upagj3ftszecl9l


----------



## سرمد ناظم (27 أكتوبر 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> تم رفع معظمهم مسبقا
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/be5q5l2iiiyedas/AAAjFtRZviPKiBdeNtJy4iQWa?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4qyc47jsilnys6u/AADhcCEfxHb92uB6A4NJaFxua?dl=0
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/upagj3ftszecl9l



ممنون ممنون يابطل وبارك الله بأناملك من كل قلبي


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (27 أكتوبر 2015)

سرمد ناظم قال:


> ممنون ممنون يابطل وبارك الله بأناملك من كل قلبي


العفو
شكرا علي كلماتك الجميلة


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (31 أكتوبر 2015)

I need b.s 1504-6
urgent
all thanks


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (1 نوفمبر 2015)

اكون شاكرا لو حصلت على 

bs 8539


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (1 نوفمبر 2015)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> I need b.s 1504-6
> urgent
> all thanks



BS EN 1504-6 2006
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6lv9a4bii85wlrb


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (1 نوفمبر 2015)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> اكون شاكرا لو حصلت على
> 
> bs 8539


BS 08539-2012
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fvamb3qs5dlfm88


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (8 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل شكرا على مجهوداتك 
اريد مواصفات bs 8081 - 1988


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 نوفمبر 2015)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل شكرا على مجهوداتك
> اريد مواصفات bs 8081 - 1988


للاسف غير موجودة


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (10 نوفمبر 2015)

جزيت خيرا اخى


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (10 نوفمبر 2015)

Bs 5328-1:1997 اريدهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (10 نوفمبر 2015)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> Bs 5328-1:1997 اريدهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكرا


BS 5328-1-1997 www.mediafire.com/view/tz774t7zgdf4bw8


----------



## سرمد ناظم (15 نوفمبر 2015)

طلب توفير المواصفات البريطانية التالية لطفا للضرورة القصوى 
bs 8110 part 1
bs 8110 part 2
bs 8110 part 3


----------



## سرمد ناظم (15 نوفمبر 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> الحمد لله وصلتنى كل المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الأصلية British Standards
> و عددها حوالي 9100 مواصفة قياسية بحجم 8.5 جيجا بايت
> 
> قم بطلب أى مواصفة ذاكرًا رقمها و سأقوم برفعها إن شاء الله



طلب توفير المواصفات البريطانية التالية لطفا للضرورة القصوى 
bs 8110 part 1
bs 8110 part 2
bs 8110 part 3

وشكرا للاخ الكريم


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (16 نوفمبر 2015)

سرمد ناظم قال:


> طلب توفير المواصفات البريطانية التالية لطفا للضرورة القصوى
> bs 8110 part 1
> bs 8110 part 2
> bs 8110 part 3
> ...



bs 8110 part 1​
bs 8110 part 2​
bs 8110 part 3 ​


----------



## eng mar (16 نوفمبر 2015)

ممكن ترفع bs 8210 , bs 7543 والله ييسرلك الخير في الدينا و الاخرة


----------



## م. محمد عدس (16 نوفمبر 2015)

من فضلكم bs 4449

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سرمد ناظم (16 نوفمبر 2015)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> bs 8110 part 1​
> bs 8110 part 2​
> bs 8110 part 3 ​



ممنون للاخ العزيز والكريم والله يحفظك من كل قلبي واسف لتأخر الرد شكرا جزيلا لتلبية طلبي الملفات فاخرة


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 نوفمبر 2015)

سرمد ناظم قال:


> ممنون للاخ العزيز والكريم والله يحفظك من كل قلبي واسف لتأخر الرد شكرا جزيلا لتلبية طلبي الملفات فاخرة


العفو :20:


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 نوفمبر 2015)

eng mar قال:


> ممكن ترفع bs 8210 , bs 7543 والله ييسرلك الخير في الدينا و الاخرة



bs 8210 https://www.mediafire.com/?ygpa2741649655t

bs 7543 https://www.mediafire.com/?59c9h9bkc1w7uwk


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 نوفمبر 2015)

م. محمد عدس قال:


> من فضلكم bs 4449
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


bs 4449 https://www.mediafire.com/?fzzgbnksivjdmf4


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (23 نوفمبر 2015)

Bs 1538:1996 neeed


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (24 نوفمبر 2015)

موجود نسخة 2010


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (25 نوفمبر 2015)

Bs 1538:2010 مفيش مشكل​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (25 نوفمبر 2015)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> Bs 1538:2010 مفيش مشكل​


 BS EN 1538-2010 http://www.mediafire.com/download/e83c7cu49nu2i5k


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (26 نوفمبر 2015)

بعد اذنك انا عاوز كل الموصفات اللى تخص الجيوتكنكل 
ممكن تحميل كل جزء على حدة لتعم الاستفادة على جميع الناس وجزاك الله كل خير geotechnical


----------



## محمد19775 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

*مشاركة مميزة جدا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير 
اخي الفاضل 
حبذا لو تتكرم برفع المواصفات البريطانية على رابط واحد تورنت خصوصا 
هل تستطيع ان تفيدني بشكل منفصل حول اي مواصفات تخص :
1- الخرسانة المسلحة المخصصة لمواقف السيارات او الطرق ...
2- الخرسانة المسلحة بالفايبر( *Fibrous Reinforcement* )سواء ( STEEL ) او ( *polypropylene, fibrillated ) 
و استخدامها في مواقف السيارات خصوصا ( لوحدها دون اي شبكة حديد ثانوية )
*


----------



## galal980 (10 ديسمبر 2015)

يرجى إفادتنا عن
bs cp 102 - 1973


----------



## eng_gazo (12 ديسمبر 2015)

سلام عليكم *Eng_Mohamed_Salah* 
اذا ممكن انى اريد هاى مواصفات:

 BS EN 933-1:2000
 BS EN 933-3:2000
BS EN 933-4:2011
BS EN 933-8:2011
BS EN 1097-2:2003
BS EN 1097-3:2002
BS EN 1097-5:2011
BS EN 1097-6:2003
BS EN 1097-6:2003














(BSEN 12390-3:2011)
  (BSEN 12390-3:2011)
(ASTM C597-09:2009)
(BSEN 12390-6:2011)


----------



## eng_gazo (12 ديسمبر 2015)

و اذا ممكن اريد هاى مواسفات 
[h=2]bs 8500-2:2006[/h]اشكرك. عفوا عربى مالتى مو زين.


----------



## awabtaha (28 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء رفع المواصفة 

bs 5930:2015
مشكور مقدما
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## awabtaha (28 يناير 2016)

سالم محمد مصطفي قال:


> بعد اذنك انا عاوز كل الموصفات اللى تخص الجيوتكنكل
> ممكن تحميل كل جزء على حدة لتعم الاستفادة على جميع الناس وجزاك الله كل خير geotechnical



نضم صوتنا إلى المطالبة بمواصفات الجيوتيكنك
bs en iso 22477
bs 5930:2015
bs en iso 18674:2015

bs en iso 19901:2015
bs en 12715:2000

bs en 12716:2001
bs en 14199:2015
bs en 12699:2015
bs en 14475:2006
bs en 14490:2010
bs en 14679:2005
bs en 15237:2007
bs en 1537:2013

bs en 12063:1999
مشكور مقدما
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (13 فبراير 2016)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويعزك...


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (13 فبراير 2016)

متأسف لكل الناس اللي طلبت مني ولم أرد عليها
بإذن الله غدا سيتم رفع الطلبات


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 فبراير 2016)

galal980 قال:


> يرجى إفادتنا عن
> bs cp 102 - 1973


آسف علي التأخير 
CP 00102-1973 (1999)
https://www.mediafire.com/?edm34wmddu5ixno


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 فبراير 2016)

eng_gazo قال:


> سلام عليكم *Eng_Mohamed_Salah*
> اذا ممكن انى اريد هاى مواصفات:
> 
> BS EN 933-1:2000 BS EN 933-3:2000BS EN 933-4:2011BS EN 933-8:2011BS EN 1097-2:2003BS EN 1097-3:2002BS EN 1097-5:2011BS EN 1097-6:2003BS EN 1097-6:2003
> ...


آسف علي التأخير : تم رفع ما هو متاح
BS EN 933
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c0lyq4mzxuuob51/BS_EN_933_-_1_-_3_-_4_-_8.rar

BS EN 1097
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ut4nd09w5k6dyx9/BS_EN_1097_-_2_-_3_-_5_-_6.rar

BS EN 12390
http://www.mediafire.com/view/ux6wfrqgmxgz0di/BS_EN_12390-3-2009_(2011).pdf

BS EN 12390-6
http://www.mediafire.com/view/4cf6bseigmmekc8/BS_EN_12390-6-2009.pdf


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 فبراير 2016)

awabtaha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> برجاء رفع المواصفة
> 
> مشكور مقدما
> جزاك الله خيرا



آسف علي التأخير : تم رفع ما هو متاح
bs 5930:2015
http://www.mediafire.com/view/4z231w2q3pzpac3/BS_08500-2-2006_+_A1-2012.pdf


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 فبراير 2016)

awabtaha قال:


> نضم صوتنا إلى المطالبة بمواصفات الجيوتيكنك
> bs en iso 22477
> bs 5930:2015
> bs en iso 18674:2015
> ...


آسف علي التأخير : تم رفع ما هو متاح

http://www.mediafire.com/view/r6osskwdwzkb4az/BS_05930-2015.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/eg5a8d4w7k67sj6/BS_EN_12715-2000.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/5ld8vhoo90lj7o3/BS_EN_12716-2001.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/coqa25wozn2bb57/BS_EN_14199-2005.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/duz916o748wlhwf/BS_EN_12699-2001.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/bmw2u4ob7omtuoj/BS_EN_14475-2006.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/48qeokhhe38174o/BS_EN_14490-2010.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/kcu81spo5m4c80y/BS_EN_14679-2005_(2006).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/zlhic2zc5p33kyn/BS_EN_15237-2007.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/5u310lismc7351h/BS_EN_01537-2013.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/k77ioa7o5tkq8c3/BS_EN_12063-1999.pdf


----------



## وسيمبوست (19 فبراير 2016)

Bs-8102 -2009 اذا امكن.


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 فبراير 2016)

وسيمبوست قال:


> Bs-8102 -2009 اذا امكن.


Bs-8102 -2009
http://www.mediafire.com/view/n6t1kvt91bq18j9/BS_08102-2009.pdf


----------



## awabtaha (19 فبراير 2016)

يارك الله فيكوجزاكالخير


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (23 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن المواصفة bs4449:2005
شكرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (23 فبراير 2016)

مصطفي راغب عوض قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابحث عن المواصفة bs4449:2005
> شكرا


BS 04449-2005 + A2-2009
http://www.mediafire.com/view/wp2mbmakggn7h8n/BS_04449-2005_+_A2-2009.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك:

En bs 805

مشكور مقدما.


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (9 مارس 2016)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلك:
> 
> En bs 805
> ...


En bs 805 Water supply - Requirements for systems and components outside buildings
http://www.mediafire.com/download/edr7qcyk0cbrre0/BS_EN_00805-2000.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 


bs 8500 مع الشكر سلفا.


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (30 مارس 2016)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> bs 8500 مع الشكر سلفا.



bs 8500 http://www.mediafire.com/download/epol1ttmybyq5t3/BS_8500.rar


----------



## محمود نظمى (2 أبريل 2016)

المواصفة bs-8298-1-2010 ولكم منا الشكر والتحية


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (2 أبريل 2016)

محمود نظمى قال:


> المواصفة bs-8298-1-2010 ولكم منا الشكر والتحية



bs-8298-1-2010
http://www.mediafire.com/download/vyuu1cznbnlvrnj/BS_08298-1-2010.pdf


----------



## محمود نظمى (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسيمبوست (3 أبريل 2016)

*شكرا*​


----------



## محمود نظمى (19 أبريل 2016)

Bs-8298-2-2010 وشكرا جزيلا لكم واذا أمكن كل مجموعة bs-8298 ولكم منا أجمل تحية.


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 أبريل 2016)

محمود نظمى قال:


> Bs-8298-2-2010 وشكرا جزيلا لكم واذا أمكن كل مجموعة bs-8298 ولكم منا أجمل تحية.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/rtgw9p3ldys21yg/BS_08298-4-2010.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/66btak7ll29dtw6/BS_08298-2-2010.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ztdareusb1gp9ad/BS_08298-3-2010.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/vyuu1cznbnlvrnj/BS_08298-1-2010.pdf


----------



## محمود نظمى (21 أبريل 2016)

أشكر لكم سرعة الإستجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله.


----------



## bolbol (21 أبريل 2016)

أخونا الكريم
ممكن توفير المواصفات التالية
bs en 13914-2:2005
bs en 13658-1:2005
bs en 1015-19:1999
bs en 1015-12:2000
bs en 998-1:2010
bs 8481:2006
bs en 13914-1:2016
bs en 480-4:2005
bs 1881-125:2013
bs 1881-130:2013
bs 8500-2:2015
bs 8000-2.1:1990
bs en 480-11:2005
bs 8000-2.2:1990
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 أبريل 2016)

bolbol قال:


> أخونا الكريم
> ممكن توفير المواصفات التالية
> bs en 13914-2:2005
> bs en 13658-1:2005
> ...


نسخة bs en 13914-1:2016 غير متوافرة لعام 2016 و تم رفع نسخة 2013​http://www.mediafire.com/download/j2ar51g6wios3u6/BS_EN_00480-11-2005.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pq33bgga34cqvaa/BS_08500-2-2006_A1-2012.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c5q9kbeqd26b8j9/BS_01881-125-2013.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l46p6d64sypw1lp/BS_01881-130-2013.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5aode2l2l96by8e/BS_08000-2.1-1990_(2009).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2592xqe7vtdi88i/BS_08000-2.1-1990_(1997).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1790rui0bfuy7gt/BS_08000-2.2-1990_(1998).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gkv0w3g4ogttkx9/BS_08000-2.2-1990_(2010).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fjlb43t85v48fu6/BS_EN_13914-1-2005_(2006).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/436mdc8zi1zdpwr/BS_EN_13914-2-2005_(2006).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ama9ccr671zs62t/BS_08481-2006_(2011).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x0d8htzdv5be58u/BS_EN_00998-1-2010.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/hw84c0uei8b0pf9/BS_EN_01015-12-2000.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cpwl8kmlyjl835m/BS_EN_01015-19-1999_(2004).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j2axqjsby58zgsg/BS_EN_13658-1-2005_(2006).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/i8mc18r06g3codm/BS_EN_13658-2-2005_(2006).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ysdwyqvv4c93cyv/BS_ISO_13914-2013.pdf


----------



## bolbol (24 أبريل 2016)

تسلم أخي العزيز جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود نظمى (11 مايو 2016)

عزيزي الغالي شكرا لك على مجهوداتك المتميزة ولو تكرمت أريد الجزء الأخير من المواصفات Bs-8298-5-2010 ولكم منا جزيل التحية والتقدير


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (12 مايو 2016)

للاسف ليست معي


----------



## محمود نظمى (12 مايو 2016)

أشكرك على الرد حتى ولو لم تكن معك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asmaa anwer (14 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذن حضرتك محتاجة bs en 10249-2-1996​


----------



## asmaa anwer (14 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذن حضرتك محتاجة bs en 10249-2-1996​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (16 مايو 2016)

asmaa anwer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن حضرتك محتاجة bs en 10249-2-1996​


للاسف النسخة قديمة و غير متوفرة


----------



## engali567 (17 مايو 2016)

محتاج bs8118-1


----------



## asmaa anwer (18 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (18 مايو 2016)

engali567 قال:


> محتاج bs8118-1


bs 8118-1 1991 
https://www.mediafire.com/?2ge6bivd12tc52r


----------



## engali567 (19 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خير الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (19 مايو 2016)

بالرجاء المواصفة رقم
bs 4482/85


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 مايو 2016)

eng_yousryahmed قال:


> بالرجاء المواصفة رقم
> bs 4482/85


BS 04482-2005 (2007
http://www.mediafire.com/download/vmfnd4ph41mda8t/BS_04482-2005_(2007).pdf


----------



## osodmens (26 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا 
كنت ابحث عن هذه المواصفة 

bs en 13451-3 

اتمنى اني الاقيها عندك


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 يوليو 2016)

osodmens قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندسنا
> كنت ابحث عن هذه المواصفة
> 
> bs en 13451-3
> ...



http://www.mediafire.com/download/eteoo7a564n62jw/BS_EN_13451-3-2011_A2-2014.pdf


----------



## osodmens (29 يوليو 2016)

شكرا لك مهندسنا ...


----------



## samehemary79 (2 أغسطس 2016)

*please i need EN 13670*



Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/download/eteoo7a564n62jw/BS_EN_13451-3-2011_A2-2014.pdf



please i need EN 13670
thanks in advance


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (2 أغسطس 2016)

samehemary79 قال:


> please i need EN 13670
> thanks in advance



http://www.mediafire.com/download/0b9erb57pvr4b8m/BS_EN_13670-2009.pdf


----------



## osodmens (10 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لك مهندسنا 
هل اجد هالمواصفتين لديك
bs en 13451-1
bs en 13451-2


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (10 أغسطس 2016)

osodmens قال:


> شكرا لك مهندسنا
> هل اجد هالمواصفتين لديك
> bs en 13451-1
> bs en 13451-2



bs en 13451-1 
bs en 13451-2


----------



## génie civil (13 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد صالح انا ابحث على 
bs4360/en 10025
(1993)


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (13 أغسطس 2016)

génie civil قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمد صالح انا ابحث على
> bs4360/en 10025
> (1993)


و عليكم السلام
bs 4360 

المواصفة الثانية معي نسخة 2004
​http://www.mediafire.com/download/wlsujyqhlcahk99/BS_EN_10025.rar


----------



## génie civil (14 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد صالح


----------



## génie civil (14 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس محمد صالح لو سمحت ممكن 
Hot-dip Galvanised Coatings on Iron & Steel Articles.
BS 729


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (15 أغسطس 2016)

génie civil قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس محمد صالح لو سمحت ممكن
> Hot-dip Galvanised Coatings on Iron & Steel Articles.
> BS 729



و عليكم السلام،

تفضل BS 729

و لكن تعديل بسيط لك، انا اسمي محمد صلاح


----------



## génie civil (15 أغسطس 2016)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> و عليكم السلام،
> 
> تفضل BS 729
> 
> و لكن تعديل بسيط لك، انا اسمي محمد صلاح




بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد صلاح 
و اسف على الخطأ


----------



## امجد1111 (18 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت ان تزودني بالمواصفة bs 497
شكرا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 أغسطس 2016)

امجد1111 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت ان تزودني بالمواصفة bs 497
> شكرا



و عليكم السلام
هذة المواصفة ملغية و مستبدلة بـ *BS EN 124:1994
* http://shop.bsigroup.com/ProductDetail/?pid=000000000000084547

لو محتاج المواصفة الجديدة اقدر ارفعهالك


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أكتوبر 2016)

ممكن 
[h=3]BS EN 1089-3[/h]


----------



## khaled_fayed (17 أكتوبر 2016)

لو سمحت محتاج المواصفة

bs en 13813


----------



## معاد59 (18 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم: أرجو المساعدة بالحصول على المواصفات التالية والخاصة بمضخات مقاومة الحريق:
Bs-en-1028-1 bs-en-1028-2 bs-en-14466 bs-en-14710-1 
bs-en-14710-2
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aba soheyb (10 نوفمبر 2016)

لمواصفة التالية 
bs 12390-2012
و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (10 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ المهندس Eng_Mohamed_Salah
هل من الممكن أن أتحصل على هذه المواصفة من الكود البريطاني BS 5497, Precision of test methods
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## awabtaha (14 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. محمد صلاح برجاء احتاج المواصفة
BS EN 14015
Specification for the design and manufacture of site built, vertical, cylindrical, flat-bottomed, above ground, welded, steel tanks for the storage of liquids at ambient temperature and above. 
Published Date: 04/02/2005 Status: Current


----------



## awabtaha (6 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء رفع المواصفتين
en 14620
bs en 14015
مع تحياتي


----------



## osamahany (23 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس المحترم 
برجاء رفع 
bs9999 :2008


----------



## Sana89 (27 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رفع b.s cp111-1970 شكرا .


----------



## Eng.Ronney (19 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان من الممكن رفع bs en 14015


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يونيو 2017)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> مواصفة بريطانية
> BS 1722
> 
> مجموعة من المواصفات الامريكية
> ...



الاخ العزيز هل يمكن اعادة رفع الملفات المذكورة في هذه المشاركة مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 يونيو 2017)

[MENTION=1003923]Eng_Mohamed_Salah[/MENTION]
تحياتي


----------



## ahmednafie (12 يونيو 2017)

اتفضل يا بشمهندس رونى


----------



## ahmednafie (12 يونيو 2017)

اتفضل يا بشمهندس امين هذا الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/s3jflg79pr8va5w/bs1722.rar


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يونيو 2017)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> @Eng_Mohamed_Salah
> تحياتي




جزيل الشكر مهندس سيف بارك الله فيك.


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يونيو 2017)

ahmednafie قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس امين هذا الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/s3jflg79pr8va5w/bs1722.rar



لك جزيل الشكروبارك الله بك.


----------



## wolfspirit (12 ديسمبر 2017)

مهندس محمد صلاح ممكن BS-EN 13523 كاملة
Thank you in advance


----------



## moufeed (15 ديسمبر 2017)

BS ISO 15686-5:2008 for LCC
and the New UK Supplements

Thank you in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## mustafa nasih (15 ديسمبر 2017)

excellent


----------



## galal980 (16 ديسمبر 2017)

الأخ الكريم 
أنا محتاج فهرس الأكواد كلها لو تكرمت


----------



## galal980 (27 ديسمبر 2017)

أنا محتاج فهرس الأكواد كلها لو تكرمت
to know the content and how to navigate
thank you​


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 يناير 2018)

أبحث عن الكود الخاص بالفواصل الإنشائية bs 6093 ولا أجده. شكرا لكل من ساهم هنا


----------



## galal980 (14 يناير 2018)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> الحمد لله وصلتنى كل المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الأصلية British Standards
> و عددها حوالي 9100 مواصفة قياسية بحجم 8.5 جيجا بايت
> 
> قم بطلب أى مواصفة ذاكرًا رقمها و سأقوم برفعها إن شاء الله


?can you divide and upload all of it


----------



## محمد مدحت123 (14 يناير 2018)

ممكن بعد اذنك [h=1]bs 8212:1995[/h]


----------



## ممدوح مرجان (16 يناير 2018)

Bs en 13108


----------



## الريحانى123 (24 فبراير 2018)

could you please upload EN 1856-1 & EN 1856-2
thanks in advance


----------



## Ahmed Elsesy (28 فبراير 2018)

السلام عليكم

ممكن المواصفة رقم bs 4447 ولك تحياتي وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## anass81 (28 فبراير 2018)

Ahmed Elsesy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن المواصفة رقم bs 4447 ولك تحياتي وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

تفضل المواصفة في المرفقات


----------



## Ahmed Elsesy (1 مارس 2018)

متشكر باشمهندس أنس 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Essam Sharaf (3 مارس 2018)

اخي مواصفات مدنية فقط ام يوجد تخصص كهرباء ؟


----------



## bahr_rashid (15 مارس 2018)

ممكن لو سمحت تعديل الروابط دى 

bs 8110 part 1


bs 8110 part 2


bs 8110 part 3 ربنا يجازيك كل خير اللهم أمين


----------



## محمد19775 (20 مارس 2018)

بارك الله بك 

ممكن رفع المواصفة التالية : 

BS 1881 Part 207


----------



## ahmednafie (24 مارس 2018)

ممدوح مرجان قال:


> Bs en 13108



http://www.mediafire.com/file/vr4rmdv2fw9y4q1/BS+EN+13108.rar


----------



## ahmednafie (24 مارس 2018)

الريحانى123 قال:


> could you please upload EN 1856-1 & EN 1856-2
> thanks in advance



http://www.mediafire.com/file/wbwfcw7j627jw3u/BS+EN+01856.rar


----------



## ahmednafie (24 مارس 2018)

محمد19775 قال:


> بارك الله بك
> 
> ممكن رفع المواصفة التالية :
> 
> BS 1881 Part 207




http://www.mediafire.com/file/3wj0by3x143j95y/BS+EN+01881-2006.pdf


----------



## ahmednafie (24 مارس 2018)

bahr_rashid قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت تعديل الروابط دى
> 
> bs 8110 part 1
> 
> ...



http://www.mediafire.com/file/n2zk8ang52l51ql/8110.rar


----------



## adilmam (27 مارس 2018)

ممكن لو سمحت bs6297


----------



## ahmednafie (29 مارس 2018)

adilmam قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت bs6297



http://www.mediafire.com/file/b357960edxl4cc4/kupdf.com_bs-6297-2007-drainage-fields.pdf


----------



## adilmam (31 مارس 2018)

اشكرك كتير يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adilmam (1 أبريل 2018)

سلا م عليكم 
من فضلك محتاج bs en 12566 1 to 4
ولك خالص الود


----------



## م / فواز اسماعيل (1 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لو سمحت يامهندس المواصفة 
الشروع بالبناء والقياسات bs 5964


----------



## ahmednafie (4 أبريل 2018)

adilmam قال:


> سلا م عليكم
> من فضلك محتاج bs en 12566 1 to 4
> ولك خالص الود


اتفصل يا بشمهندس
http://www.mediafire.com/file/htnv7azjae14i9j/BS+EN+12566-4-2007.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3u14jbfa6f3ap36/BS+EN+12566-1-2000+(2004).pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tczt4vodhpohnn9/BS+EN+12566-3-2005+++A2-2013.pdf


----------



## ahmednafie (4 أبريل 2018)

م / فواز اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن لو سمحت يامهندس المواصفة
> الشروع بالبناء والقياسات bs 5964


للاسف يا بشمهندس لم اجد المواصفة المطلوبة


----------



## adilmam (4 أبريل 2018)

شاكر جدا ليك يا هندسة وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SalahSobhy (11 أبريل 2018)

لو تكرمتم برفع bs 5516


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (13 أبريل 2018)

م / فواز اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن لو سمحت يامهندس المواصفة
> الشروع بالبناء والقياسات bs 5964



http://www.mediafire.com/file/abvjiejcrz3rksq/BS 5964.zip


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (13 أبريل 2018)

SalahSobhy قال:


> لو تكرمتم برفع bs 5516


http://www.mediafire.com/file/i8pllh71m1whof2/BS 5516.zip


----------



## SalahSobhy (15 أبريل 2018)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## biluiz87 (16 مايو 2018)

[h=1]2015:bs 8004[/h]


----------



## ahmednafie (18 مايو 2018)

biluiz87 قال:


> *2015:bs 8004*


اتفضل يا اخى الفاضل
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...E8%A1%A1.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1RzswTrxPdvY5O8Mv1ugzp


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (23 مايو 2018)

هل فيه مواصفة يا هندسة بتحدد نجاح او فشل اختبار تكسير المكعبات ؟


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (23 مايو 2018)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> هل فيه مواصفة يا هندسة بتحدد نجاح او فشل اختبار تكسير المكعبات ؟


BS EN 12390-3:2009
Testing hardened concrete
Part 3: Compressive strength of test specimens


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (24 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن حضرتك ترفعها لي ؟


----------



## iaia2100 (24 مايو 2018)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (25 مايو 2018)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> ممكن حضرتك ترفعها لي ؟



https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=477642&page=13


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (9 يونيو 2018)

ممكن المواصفة Bs 8597 2015 الخاصة ب coupler?


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (12 يونيو 2018)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ممكن المواصفة Bs 8597 2015 الخاصة ب coupler?



http://www.mediafire.com/file/6plibf2agm3yn2g/BS 8597-2015.pdf


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 يونيو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس


----------



## taher2011 (23 يونيو 2018)

المواصفة b.s 4449 الخاصة بكمية الحديد الموردة للموقع لاجراء اختبار شد وثني عليها


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 يونيو 2018)

...............


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 يونيو 2018)

taher2011 قال:


> المواصفة b.s 4449 الخاصة بكمية الحديد الموردة للموقع لاجراء اختبار شد وثني عليها


http://www.mediafire.com/file/l692vc7vg27iazn/BS 04449-2005 + A2-2009.pdf


----------



## عيد حماد (1 يوليو 2018)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج BS EN 1097-2:Annex A الخاصة بتجربة الاهتراء على ال ballast


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (1 يوليو 2018)

عيد حماد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج BS EN 1097-2:Annex A الخاصة بتجربة الاهتراء على ال ballast



http://www.mediafire.com/file/vtyz9mxw018sjsu/BS EN 01097-1-2011.pdf


----------



## عيد حماد (1 يوليو 2018)

شكرا" جزيلا"
اذا متوفر BS EN 1097-2:Annex A تحديدا" وهي خاصة بتجربة الاهتراء على البالاست المستخدم في اعمال السكك الحديدية.


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 يوليو 2018)

عيد حماد قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا"
> اذا متوفر BS EN 1097-2:Annex A تحديدا" وهي خاصة بتجربة الاهتراء على البالاست المستخدم في اعمال السكك الحديدية.




http://www.mediafire.com/file/lfdszm61eeeofn4/BS EN 01097-2-2010.pdf


----------



## عيد حماد (2 يوليو 2018)

شكرا"


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (8 يوليو 2018)

ممكن bs 1204 part 1


----------



## SalahSobhy (17 يوليو 2018)

بارك الله لكم في مجهودكم الواضح

لو تكرمتم برفع المواصفة التالية bs en 16028 و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 يوليو 2018)

SalahSobhy قال:


> بارك الله لكم في مجهودكم الواضح
> 
> لو تكرمتم برفع المواصفة التالية bs en 16028 و لكم جزيل الشكر



http://www.mediafire.com/file/uddt491b6yeyofd/BS EN 16028-2012.pdf


----------



## SalahSobhy (17 يوليو 2018)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 يوليو 2018)

ممكن bs 1204 part 1​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (19 يوليو 2018)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ممكن bs 1204 part 1​


اصدار منتهي
https://shop.bsigroup.com/ProductDetail?pid=000000000010026530


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 يوليو 2018)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> اصدار منتهي
> https://shop.bsigroup.com/ProductDetail?pid=000000000010026530



شكرا ي هندسة 
اصل دورت كتير ما حصلتها


----------



## king love (29 يوليو 2018)

سلام عليكم
صديقي هل bs en 12390-8:2009 متوفرة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## king love (31 يوليو 2018)

هل من مجيب 
bs en 12390-8-2009


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يوليو 2018)

king love قال:


> هل من مجيب
> bs en 12390-8-2009



http://www.mediafire.com/file/tu0wyj2dvm77hud/BS_EN_12390-8-2009.pdf/file


----------



## عيد حماد (4 أغسطس 2018)

السلام عليكم
bs 13242


----------



## عيد حماد (14 أغسطس 2018)

السلام عليكم
bs 13242


----------



## Zanta (14 أغسطس 2018)

للاسف اللينكات لا تعمل


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 أغسطس 2018)

عيد حماد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> bs 13242


http://www.mediafire.com/file/y6uyady24koo62j/BS_EN_13242-2013.pdf/file


----------



## SalahSobhy (30 أغسطس 2018)

لو تفضلت أخي الكريم ... برجاء توفير bs 1279


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (1 سبتمبر 2018)

SalahSobhy قال:


> لو تفضلت أخي الكريم ... برجاء توفير bs 1279


http://www.mediafire.com/file/0tyl7qx1u21n5f9/BS_EN_1279.zip/file


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (1 سبتمبر 2018)

الزملاء الاعزاء
لا يطلب احد مواصفة في هذا الموضوع لاني لن ارفع اي مواصفة بعد الان .. حتي لا اتسبب في اي احراج 
تقبلوا خالص احترامي


----------



## SalahSobhy (2 سبتمبر 2018)

شكرا أخي الكريم و لعلنا لم نسئ الأدب في طلب المواصفات منك
في جميع الأحوال لقد تركت لنا كنزا من المواصفات حتي الأن ما يستوجب جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (6 سبتمبر 2018)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> الزملاء الاعزاء
> لا يطلب احد مواصفة في هذا الموضوع لاني لن ارفع اي مواصفة بعد الان .. حتي لا اتسبب في اي احراج
> تقبلوا خالص احترامي



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك 
سوف يتم غلق الموضوع


----------

